# Gta Store Map



## Ciddian

Hey guys, hope this will let everyone see where all the stores are at a glance 

Its still being worked on so not everything is there.

If there are any stores you would like to see added, just let me know 

Comments, suggestions welcome!

http://maps.google.ca/maps/ms?sourc...d=112304772668624299551.00048c04f4fc2d282be0d


----------



## Calmer

Excellent job! 
Thanks Ciddian


----------



## Fish_Man

Awesome! Thanks.
Could we make this a sticky


----------



## Ciddian

thanks guys. 

Yup just did now, I forgot to. :3


----------



## bumbleboo

Wow, great! Thanks Ciddian!


----------



## dl88dl

Nice ..... thanks


----------



## carmenh

That's cool! But Alternative Aquariums in Burlington is gone...


----------



## Harry Muscle

Nice ... quick note though, Aquatic Kingdom is showing up on the wrong end of Dundas street  ... I think the West/East is messed up.

Harry


----------



## PACMAN

yeah, it should be located next to the Diamonds Strip Club lol


----------



## Ciddian

oohh okie! thanks guys. Yea maps didnt like the aquatic kingdom directions. I had to find vm big als myself. lol


----------



## Fish_Man

PACMAN said:


> yeah, it should be located next to the Diamonds Strip Club lol


so you've been eh Pacman


----------



## PACMAN

Fish_Man said:


> so you've been eh Pacman


haha nono, but I hear amateur night is quite the sight!

(on a side note, i think they are having their finals today or tomorrow? as per the sign outside. I drove by recently)


----------



## Fish_Man

PACMAN said:


> haha nono, but I hear amateur night is quite the sight!
> 
> (on a side note, i think they are having their finals today or tomorrow? as per the sign outside. I drove by recently)


Drove there recently eh? haha joking


----------



## Ciddian

carmenh said:


> That's cool! But Alternative Aquariums in Burlington is gone...


Removed.  thanks for the update!


----------



## Ciddian

Harry Muscle said:


> Nice ... quick note though, Aquatic Kingdom is showing up on the wrong end of Dundas street  ... I think the West/East is messed up.
> 
> Harry


harry, can you show me the addy on a google map? I can't seem to find it D:


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Cid,

Awesome map out. Now I'm not sure if there is a way to transfer this to a GPS or such but if there was someone with some programming experience or if somesoftware exsists where you can select all the GTA LFS's and put them in one folder and upload to your GPS it would help everyone out. I know some riders who rider and will appreciate a GPS layout so when they're riding around town they can check thier area for things.


----------



## Ciddian

Thanks Neko, Yea I was wondering myself but I have no experience with GPS and importing. D:


----------



## arktixan

PACMAN said:


> haha nono, but I hear amateur night is quite the sight!
> 
> (on a side note, i think they are having their finals today or tomorrow? as per the sign outside. I drove by recently)


I've been there for amateur night... I'll have to say... was not impressed... been there a few times... never really all that impressed... though lots of people i know love it... I suppose I am weird /shrug.


----------



## Joeee

PACMAN said:


> yeah, it should be located next to the Diamonds Strip Club lol


and The Lounge, for those of us that are into that stuff. LOL



arktixan said:


> I've been there for amateur night... I'll have to say... was not impressed... been there a few times... never really all that impressed... though lots of people i know love it... I suppose I am weird /shrug.


Y'know, we're trying to talk about fish here... XD



AquaNekoMobile said:


> Cid,
> 
> Awesome map out. Now I'm not sure if there is a way to transfer this to a GPS or such but if there was someone with some programming experience or if somesoftware exsists where you can select all the GTA LFS's and put them in one folder and upload to your GPS it would help everyone out. I know some riders who rider and will appreciate a GPS layout so when they're riding around town they can check thier area for things.


If I can figure out how to use the multiple destination function on google maps, I'll try to make one for every city with more than 2 or 3 LFS in it. It may be useful. It would be been extremely useful for people like me who do pilgrimages to Scarborough.


----------



## Carlito

Nice work Ciddian!


----------



## Ciddian

Thanks! ^_^

Added kims nature, if anyone sees anything that is wrong do let me know. Thx for your help you guys!


----------



## Playing God

a couple of my favourites to add to the map when you get a second:

Pet Paradise
2020 Appleby Line
Burlington

Coral Reef Shop
1371 Plains Road East Burlington

Big Al's Hamilton
140 Centennial Pkwy S
Hamilton

a couple to remove:
Big Al's Oakville is gone.....


----------



## LTPGuy

Awesome reference! You da woman!

BTW, there is a PJ Pet at Square One and one of the guy there is very knowledgeable and helpful. I occasionally pick up cheap nano fishes from them when they have a sale. Sometime plants are good too. Potted Glosso currently <$4. 

Thanks


----------



## Ciddian

I got pet paradise added, I'll get to the rest asap. I got the flu again! lol arg 

Thx so much for the comments, you guys have been a huge help!


----------



## CRJ

kitchener, aquariums by design. a+ store. 

georgetown, strictly fish

x2 for coral reef shop.


----------



## bossmanl

*Kim's Nature*

Just went to Kim's Yesterday to grab some food, haven't been in a couple months and WOW! She has expanded the fish section and has some really great variety compared to the summer. Top quality fish here folks. Well done.


----------



## Ciddian

Added Ba's Hamilton, updated Oakville


----------



## Oneglove

Wild Fish Aquarium
51 McMurchy Ave S
Brampton


----------



## Chaoticblissx

Sea U Marine
10 Apple Creek Boulevard
Markham, ON L3R 5Z1

I'll be making my first trip there this weekend. Hope its as good as everyone says it is 

And Aquatic Kingdom is still not showing the correct address. Should be Dundas Street East


----------



## Ciddian

Thanks!

Okay, Sea U marine is added and Aquatic kingdom should be fixed now. I hope lol


----------



## Ciddian

Wild fish is also added to the store listing and the Gta map! Thx oneglove!


----------

